# Microwaving an Egg



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Many of us see microwave cookery as blasphemous in and of itself. 

I've found though that a single scrambled egg will not suffer adversely from being cooked in the microwave. 

1 Mug
1 Egg

Crack egg into cup. Beat egg till smooth. You should be able to run the tines of a fork through it. 

Microwave for 40 seconds. It will expand pretty quickly, and look like it's going to spill over, it wont. 

This is a great and quick breakfast. Put it between to pieces of toast and you have a breakfast sandwich. 

You are going to have to soak (or scrub) the mug. The egg doesn't come out easily.


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

I have done something similar with a couple of eggs lightly beaten, microwave 20 seconds, stir, microwave 20 seconds etc till cooked. I use this to top asian style rice or noodle dishes and has nice white and yellow colour as well as using no fat. Never had a problem with sticking though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How hard is your water? I think it has something to with that, but I'm not 100%.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i love scrambled egg in the microwave.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I fell out of it for a bit but am back to it.

I prefer the range, but I don't always have time.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

We use the Rubbermaid sandwich containers. And if you spray with Pam, it'll slide out like a dream with no messy residue to soak ;-)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Never heard that one before. 

I bet it makes it the right size for the sandwich too.

Good idea.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I always whisk in some milk when cooking scrambled eggs, be it microwave or conventionally. Makes them very creamy and smooth.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> I always whisk in some milk when cooking scrambled eggs, be it microwave or conventionally. Makes them very creamy and smooth.


I was about to ask if I was the only one that stirs milk into scrambled eggs!! That's the only way I scramble them. Unless I add cheese!!


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Tomorrow's breakfast!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> Never heard that one before.
> 
> I bet it makes it the right size for the sandwich too.
> 
> Good idea.


Ohh it's perfect sandwich size and if you want thick egg you scramble in two eggs. I also add a touch of milk and cheddar cheese for some zing ;-)
The Pam makes it slide out without any fuss or mess.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just spent he summer experimenting. I use milk but what I found that's better is ricotta cheese or cream cheese. It gives the eggs a very creamy consistency. I also add peppers, tomatoes, different cheeses, bacon, chives, onions, mushrooms. It depends on my mood and my dining partner. But the ricotta, cream cheese or if I'm very lucky goat cheese really makes the eggs creamy and enjoyable.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I just spent he summer experimenting. I use milk but what I found that's better is ricotta cheese or cream cheese. It gives the eggs a very creamy consistency. I also add peppers, tomatoes, different cheeses, bacon, chives, onions, mushrooms. It depends on my mood and my dining partner. But the ricotta, cream cheese or if I'm very lucky goat cheese really makes the eggs creamy and enjoyable.


The ricotta holds up in the microwave?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Should. Pretty much just melts like any other cheese.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Just a heads up to everyone wanting to add anything. 

I added cold meat and the eggs took considerably longer, to the point of drying out the eggs.


----------



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoa...must try this...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Good thing dinner is soon.....I am hungry now and I love egg sandwichs.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I cut a hole in a slice of bread...that holds the yolk....and I microwave the egg.
(sometimes with a slice of lunch-meat underneath....and sometimes with a slice of cheese on top of the egg.)
The egg comes out _similar _to an "Sunny-Side-Up" egg.
Suits me. and it's quick.
It is necessary to do it in short-bursts of about 20 to 30 seconds...until you get the consistency that you seek.
My microware is 900 watts.

It is much easier to just make "scrambled-egg/sausage burritos" with jalapeno (chopped) onion (chopped) and garlic (chopped) _wrapped in a flour tortilla.

_Just a LAZY Man's quick EATS !
ReTIRED


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I cut a hole in a slice of bread...that holds the yolk....and I microwave the egg.
> (sometimes with a slice of lunch-meat underneath....and sometimes with a slice of cheese on top of the egg.)
> The egg comes out similar to an "Sunny-Side-Up" egg.
> Suits me. and it's quick.
> ...


Oh that sounds good!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey............wanna hear a secret??

.................come closer.........................

........this slightly crazy, quite experienced, sorta nutty chicken lady................

hates eggs, can't stand them, hates them worse than anything except for coconut. I'm not even sure if I would eat eggs if I was starving to death!!

My mother made the "toad in a hole" things with the fried toast with the egg in the middle, and it was the most horrid food memory of MY ENTIRE life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate eggs..............bleck........................

However, my kids and husband love them. And I L*O*V*E to cook eggs for my family. I however do love sponge cake, and it's made with eggs. 

But I do love my chickens!!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> Hey............wanna hear a secret??
> 
> .................come closer.........................
> 
> ...


Lolol...ohhhhh Ros!! Your such a hoot!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> Hey............wanna hear a secret??
> 
> .................come closer.........................
> 
> ...


*SACRILEGE !!! 
*( Let her eat chiche ! )
* Ha-Ha !!!
*ReTIRED


----------

